# Here is a video we put together one evening



## g6120 (Aug 31, 2014)

We are not a band I did lead vocal


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Good stuff! Looks like fun!


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

Fantastic!!!! And your not a band? You should be! Nice job! Rabbit


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice job! Harmonies are tight! Love that "John's" got the band back together! (It's the hat. I love the hat!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I subscribed (I don't want to miss any of those fantastic jams!)


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Great Hamonies! Best selling feature of a working band.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2015)

Tight. What'd you do to the lead singer's vocals to get the all McCartney sounding like that?


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice job great harmonies


----------



## g6120 (Aug 31, 2014)

We just worked on the tune one night and the lead vocal I did which wasn't recorded with anything special but I believe a bit of delay .


----------



## g6120 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow, outstanding! You guys sounds great!


----------



## Ray Friday (Jan 19, 2016)

You're hired !
Goes to show ya, you don't need a lot of fancy stuff
if you can really play. Keep making videos you guys.
fabulous!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome, guys!!!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Great vocals.


----------

